# Using flip-top glass bottles- fill level and carbo drops



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

Hello,

I have just finished a cider and now need to bottle it.
Usually, I use the plastic bottles but have decided to try the flip-top glass bottles.

With plastic bottles and cider: i use 2 x carbonation drops and fill to about 80% to 90% of the bottle

With the flip-top glass bottles:
- I have bought new bottles from the local homebrew shop
- i am concerned about exploding glass
- to what level would you recommend I fill the glass bottles with cider and how many carbo drops would you recommend I use?


thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## breakbeer (12/7/13)

What size are the glass bottles?


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

Disclaimer - never used em myself...

Depends on what size. Either way fill them like any other bottle. Number of drops depends on bottle size and desired carbonation level. 1 drop for a 375 2 for a 750 is a good start.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

hey, thanks for the quick reply.

they are 500 mL amber bottles.


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

Fill them like you would for a beer. To within an inch of the top say.

Not sure how many drops to use in a 500ml bottle as I don't use them. The rule of thumb seems to be 1 for a 375 and 2 for a 750 so that would make it 1.5 which might be a pain. You should be Ok with 2 but you will end up with a very fizzy cider. If you con't want it too fizzy try 1.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

so, 1.5 drops 

well, i will try some with 1 x drop and some with 2 x drops, and store in the garage. 

thanks for the replies.


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

i was concerned if i filled too high I might have an explosion. 

i guess they are pretty sturdy, though.


----------



## NewtownClown (12/7/13)

either bulk prime or use two drops. Cider is carbed quite high... I use one in pint sized bottles for english ales... two for high carbed wheats etc

Fill bottles to the top. The bottling tube, when withdrawn leaves enough headspace


----------



## Clutch (12/7/13)

I have 500ml swing tops and used to use 1.5, but switched to 1, and they carb up fine.


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

ok, sounds like I should not be worried about damage and either 1 or 2 x drops is the way to go. i will try both.
thanks for the tip on the bottling tube, too.


thanks for the replies, everyone. not going to be the best cider this time- made a mistake with ingredients (used some cloudy pear juice from a can), so seems a waste to use the glass bottles but should give it a go.



this is the quikest-responding forum I have ever been on. i can barely keep up to the replies!


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

Cloudy pear juice should be fine. I'm fermenting up 5l of it at the moment to blend with my 40l of cider to let me blend in a little sweetness.

Should come out fine (might be quite sweet though).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

yes, my brief taste from the fermenter suggests that it is a bit sweet. the ratio of apple to pear may be about the same as when i used apple + apple/pear juice combo, but the sweetness suggests not.r.
not keen on sweet cider but brewing for me is all an experiment at the end of the day.


----------



## spryzie (12/7/13)

I bought a brigalow sugar measure and a kilo of dextrose from big w for $5.

Won't be using carb drops ever again. Very easy, no mess, just as quick almost.

And you do a one and a half scoop for 500ml bottle.

Good solution for those who don't want to bulk prime like me.


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

well, i have a lot of dextrose at home so perhaps I will try all three: one drop, two drops and some dextrose.

1.5 scoops would be about 5 or 6 grams, i guess.


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

Bulk priming FTW!

Actually.. these days I keg everything. Much simpler.

But for bottling. Bulk priming is the best way to go.

Cheers
Dave

Edit - Oh yeah.. and measure that scoop. Don't guess a weight. You really don't want to get that wrong. 5-6g in a bottle sounds like a lot to me. Its been ages since I bottled but I'm remembering 3g or less.


----------



## DJbrewer (12/7/13)

ok- good advice on the weight of dextrose.
might just stick with the drops for now.


thanks, all.


----------

